#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Schilddrüsenoperation >

## Susanne5060

Hallo,  
ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit der Schilddrüse und glaube, dass ich vielleicht Knoten habe. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die oft operativ/ chirurgisch entfernt werden müssen.  
Nun meine Frage:  
Gibt es im Internet eine Seite, die gute Informationen zu Kliniken und Ärzten bereit stellt, die sich vielleicht auf das Thema Schilddrüse spezialisiert haben? 
Viele Grüße, 
Susi

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Susanne,
erstmal muss eine Diagnose gestellt werden. Dazu gehst Du am besten zum Hausarzt. Es wird dann Blut abgenommen und vermutlich eine Ultraschalluntersuchung gemacht. Dann sieht man weiter. 
Schilddrüsen OP sind Routineeingriffe und es muss ja gar nicht sein, dass da ein Knoten ist.
Also nicht verrückt machen. 
LG gisie

----------


## Susanne5060

Hallo Gisie, 
danke schon einmal für die beruhigenden Worte. Gibt es denn trotzdem eine gute Internetseite, auf der ich mich ein bisschen einlesen kann? 
LG
Susanne

----------


## josie

Hallo Susanne!
Es gibt sicher keine Seite. auf der Kliniken und Ärzte aufgelistet sind, wie Gisie schon schrieb, wird so eine Op an jedem KH gemacht, da es eine Routine-Op ist, wie z.b. der Blinddarm 
Hier kannst Du etwas zur Op lesen, aber wie gesagt, zuerst muß mal festgestellt werden, was es für ein Problem ist und dann kann man sich über das weitere Vorgehen informieren, wobei da das Arztgespräch sicher sinnvoller ist, als im Internet zu lesen, wo man nicht weiß, ob es seriöse Seiten sind.  https://www.netdoktor.de/therapien/schilddruesen-op/ 
Hier kannst Du dich über Kliniken in deiner Nähe informieren, wobei ich solche Bewertungsportale mit "Vorsicht" lesen würde, da spielen zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle, auch ob der Patient ein ewiger "Nörgler" ist, oder eben nicht  https://www.klinikbewertungen.de/kli...nkenhaus-suche

----------


## Susanne5060

Hallo, 
danke für die Mühe!  
Ich bin tatsächlich auf eine ganz gute Seite gestoßen, die ziemlich seriös aussieht und Ärzte und Kliniken aufgelistet hat: https://www.deutsches-schilddruesenzentrum.de/ 
Viele Grüße, 
Susanne

----------

